# Doebel essbar



## Wasser-Mann (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade heute im Blinker gelesen, dass Döbel kaum zu genießen sind. Vor allem wegen der Gräten.

Hat jemand Gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht?
In der Lahn gibt es nämlich jede Menge davon und es wäre ja schade, wenn man die nicht futtern könnte.

Wenn nicht, sollte man dann eigentlich auf Döbel fischen, da man von vornherein weiß, dass man ihn wieder zurücksetzt...?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*



Wasser-Mann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade heute im Blinker gelesen, dass Döbel kaum zu genießen sind. Vor allem wegen der Gräten.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe schon Döbel gegessen, gebraten und gegrillt, und ich fand das Fleisch sehr lecker. Man muss sich halt nur mit den vielen Gräten arrangieren. Geschmacklich ist der Döbel jedenfalls ein sehr guter Fisch. Vielleicht mal in Sauer legen...|kopfkrat


----------



## dirkbu (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Wenn du einen Fleischwolf hast, dann mach Frikadellen daraus.
Döbel hab ich seltener, dafür aber Aland. Ist ziemlich ähnlich...


----------



## bodenseepeter (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Ich finde Döbel eher unerfreulich zu Essen, was aber nur an den Gräten, nicht am Geschmack liegt.
Ein Bekannter von mir ist Besitzer eines schönen Forellenbaches und er hat ein massives Döbelaufkommen. Er macht aus denen Klopse analog den Hechtklöschen und - er ist Feinschmecker - er findet die besser, als vom Hecht.

Also probier´s einfach aus.

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Nelson (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Also ich will jetzt echt nichts falsches sagen, ABER wer döbel isst ist selber schuld. ersteinmal die vielen gräten die den genuss zu russisch roulette werden lassen und dann noch das fleisch welches von absolut minderwertiger qualität ist.
zudem halte ich garnicht von den ganzen durch den fleischwolf drehen. dadurch wird vllt der fisch erst essbar, aber nicht schmackhafter. döbel ist nunmal kein regulärer speisefisch. damit muss man sich abfinden.
und außerdem: was ist am zurücksetzen so schlimm?
immer noch besser als die gefangenen fische an die hühner zu verfüttern wie es so einige angler mit nicht-speisefischen machen :v

mfg


----------



## dirkbu (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Döbel weiß ich nicht, aber Aaland schmeckt recht gut als Frikadelle.
Ist mir aber zu viel Arbeit und daher setzte ich die Viecher wieder zurück, wie auch sämtliche Weißfische, weil ich keinen vernünftigen Verwertungsgrund habe..

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand von Hühnerfutter geredet hat, oder??


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Über Geschmäcker lässt sich streiten...|rolleyes

Wenn jemand Döbel köstlich findet, warum soll er sie dann zurücksetzen...;+

Solange der Fisch in der Pfanne landet, ist das doch OK...#6


----------



## Nelson (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

man, das mit dem hühnerfutter galt bloß als übertriebene anschauung. wollte damit sagen, dass ich auch keinen vernünftigen verwertungsgrund sehe.


----------



## J-son (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich meinen ersten Döbel (recht stattlich, sicher für 2-3 Personen) abgestochen und mitgenommen habe, um ihn mit Freunden zu grillen. Selbst "über Nacht in Marinade eingelegt", ist keiner von uns soweit vorgedrungen, dass ihm die vielen Gräten aufgefallen wären - der Fisch hat einfach nur nach Moderkotze geschmeckt, und keiner von uns hat mehr als eine Gabel versucht.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: mit dem ersten Rapfen ist es uns genauso ergangen=)


----------



## dirkbu (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Na dann ist es ja gut...
Wir wollen doch alle nur das eine...
Spaß beim Angeln und schöne Fische!! Ein kapitaler Aland oder Döbel ist ja auch ein schöner Fisch...
Wer was damit macht ist sein Ding....


----------



## bodenseepeter (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Was wohl ganz gut funktioniert ist, wenn man sowohl Koch als auch Esser vor dem eigentlichen Verzehr des Fisches in eine Rotwein- oder Biermarinade einlegt. Dann werde Döbel essbarer.


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Na dann ist es ja gut...
> Wir wollen doch alle nur das eine...
> Spaß beim Angeln und schöne Fische!! Ein kapitaler Aland oder Döbel ist ja auch ein schöner Fisch...
> Wer was damit macht ist sein Ding....


 
Genau so ist es...#6#6


----------



## dirkbu (11. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Der Modergeschmack hängt ganz stark vom Gewässer ab.
Ich hab es selbst erlebt. Brassen z.B. schmecken aus der Elbe bei mir gut. Aber aus den verschlickten Nebenflüssen kannst du sie vergessen. Ich denke, bei Aland und Döbel wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## Wasser-Mann (17. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Tja,

da scheint es ja keine einhellige Meinung zu geben.
Das heißt: selber ausprobieren.
Was die Gräten angeht, versuch ich es mal wie bei Bratheringen. Wenn die eingelegt sind, kann man die Gräten ja ohne Probleme mitessen.

Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich berichten...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Andy76 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Also, meine Erfahrung ist eindeutig zweigeteilt.
Zwei kleine Döbel (25 und 27 cm) waren geschmacklich zwar kein Gaumengenuß, aber ok.
Ein Döbel (50 cm) hatte einen sehr "speziellen" Geschmack.#d

Fazit: Döbel machen beim anglen Spaß, aber essen werde ich keinen mehr.

Gruß
PS: Gräten hat der Döbel zwar reichlich, aber wenn man weiß wo die sind ist das kein Problem.


----------



## DIDI007 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Hallo,

also ich habe erst Vorgestern einen ca. 75 cm (ca.11 Pfund) Döbel aus dem Chiemsee geholt und heute gegessen. Super lecker!!! Natürlich hat er Gräten, aber eher unbedeutend, da es hier schon ein etwas größeres Exemplar st. Ich denke, die Kleineren haben schon etwas nervigere Gräten. Einfach in Ume Su Essig kurz einlegen und dann ohne zu würzen!!!!!scharf anbraten...wirklich ein Genuß, schmeckt fast wie Kabeljau.

LG DIDI007


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Was ist Ume Su Essig? #c


----------



## reticulatus (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was ist Ume Su Essig? #c


Ein japanischer Essig, welcher aus Aprikosen mit Hilfe von Milchsäuregärung hergestellt wird.

Hier nachzulesen.
http://www.naturgarten.com/contents/de/d244.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Essig aus Umeboshi Früchten... etwas weniger Säure als "normaler" Essig, dafür aber eher salziger.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Zitat: Dirkbu
Der Modergeschmack hängt ganz stark vom Gewässer ab.
Ich hab es selbst erlebt. Brassen z.B. schmecken aus der Elbe bei mir  gut. Aber aus den verschlickten Nebenflüssen kannst du sie vergessen.  Ich denke, bei Aland und Döbel wird es ähnlich sein.         

Das Fische durch den Schlamm im Gewässer einen Modergeschmack bekommen ist ein weit verbreiteter Irtum!

Den Modergeschmack bekommen die Fische in einem Gewässer in dem viele Kieselalgen auftreten, denn Kieselalgen besitzen den Stoff "Geosmin" das das Modern verursacht!
Einfach den Fisch ein paar Tage wässern dann verliert sich der Moder - Geschmack.
Auch Döbel sind gute Fische man braucht nur das richtige Rezept dazu!


----------



## Murcho (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

sorry für OT(aber der erste gedanken ist halt am Besten) , aber solange der Döbel nicht nach sperma riecht ist alles i.O.:vik::vik:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239811

Grüße Murcho


----------



## patricka1982 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

also ich bin mittlerweile auch ein richtiger Fan von Döbel...hab ihn bereits als Bulette, als Fisch im ganzen, eingelegt bzw. gebeizt sowie geräuchert getestet...alles ein Gaumenschmauss...geht nicht jedem so...Die Döbel die ich bisher hatte waren vom Geschmack her nussig, süßlich ähnlich dem Karpfen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Von Döbeln muss ich immer göbeln.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Doebel essbar*

Ich filetiere meine Döbel immer und drehe sie mit anderen Weißfischsorten durch den Fleischwolf.Daraus mache ich dann Fischkücheln.Schmecken super und du hast keinerlei Gräten.


----------

